# My Collection



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 17, 2005)

I mostly only took pictures of my Mac collection.





So, starting this the far left collum (top to bottom)
Reese's Peanut butter cup gloss, two samples of lipsticks, Lip Liners

Emily the Strange cherry gloss (Kitty Compact), Bunny chapsticks, Two EL glosses,  Mac for bathing ape lip conditioner, Tasti's in Tropicolada, Candy Bar, Fresh Strawberry, and Haute Chocolate.

Viva Glam Palette, two d/s glosses, Lusting Lust, Sexy Sweet, Varneesh, Russian Red, Flash of Flesh, Enchantress, Nymphette, Wonderstruck, Beaute, Oyster girl, C-thru, Elle.

Holidazzle Lips, Pupa gold devil gloss, L'oreal glosses, NYC, UD Lip Gunk, Dessert Dreamy Gloss, Mac Prr, Darjeeling, Spirited, Moonstone, Lychee Luxe

CD Twist Lips, Trot on, Kiss Kiss, UD XXX gloss, Too Faced, Milani, Stila glaze in Orange/Peach, Cinnamon, NYC, Dessert Dreamy, other d/s... 





Shu Madly Red, Ruby Woo, Fresh Moroccan, Ruby Darling, Mahogany, Coconutty, Cockatease, La Mode, Blankey, VG II






Lipstick Pen (Checking to see if you were paying attiention).
Girl about town, Bombshell, Chatterbox, Sandy B, Fabby, Classy pink, Bunny Pink, Courtly (x2), Snob, and Pervette




My "Other things" box.  I was too lazy to put it all out.  Contains eyelashes, pigment samples/pigments, and SFX stuff.




Top Left:
Rose pro, Yougurt, Samoa Silk, Orange Tangent, Chrome Yellow,
Pink Venus, Say Yeah!, Paradisco, Sunsplosion, Goldmine,
Swish, Sushi Flower, _Blank_, Cranberry, D'bohemia

Top right: 
Black Tied, Plumage, Scene, Little Minx, _Blank_,
Anti-Establisment, Sumptuous Olive, Dovefeather, Parfait Amour, Trax,
Electra, _Blank_, Shale, Beautiful Iris, Red Violet (pro)

Bottom left:
Saddle, Motif, Antiqued, Rummy, Bronze,
Llama, Ricepaper, Texture, Coquette, woodwinked,
Kid, Phoolf!, Romp, Soba, Amber Lights

Bottom Right:
Electric Eel, Juxt, metamorph, Aquadisac, Guacamole,
Freshwater, Bitter, medowland, Steamy, Prose and Fancy,
Deep Truth, Oceanique, Tilt, Carbon, Humid




Back, L-R:  Tease Me, Tempt Me Quads, Jewel palette
Stila Legally Blonde palettes
Makeup forever palette, Lise Watier Palette


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 17, 2005)

I can't see pictures.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 17, 2005)

Should work now


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 17, 2005)

What a great collection!!!


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Dec 18, 2005)

Love your collection


----------



## vircore (Dec 18, 2005)

ohh so beautiful ^_^


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 18, 2005)

So much cool stuff! Lovely collection!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks girls!


----------



## P!NK GIRL (Dec 18, 2005)

a great collection @@


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------

